# What cars do the biggest number of prats drive?



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Wondered if there was a regional variation. Around Southampton, BMW 3 series win by a mile, driven by Mr ex company Mondeo man who thinks he/she is driving an exclusive model. Then I can't decide between Volvo's or Mercs.

Obviously the nicest people drive MR2's folowed by Silver A4's, followed by Silver TT's.......I work for the Governement, so this must be true. ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Wondered if there was a regional variation. Â Around Southampton, BMW 3 series win by a mile, driven by Mr ex company Mondeo man who thinks he/she is driving an exclusive model. Â Then I can't decide between Volvo's or Mercs.
> 
> Obviously the nicest people drive MR2's folowed by Silver A4's, followed by Silver TT's.......I work for the Governement, so this must be true. ;D


Well you can probably only get 5 people in all of those choices, so if you wanted to get biggest number prats in you'd have to move up to the MPV class. Or get a posse of MR2, MGF, CRX, and Z3 drivers from the Guild of Manicurists, to pool together and share the load. A clustered prat solution in IT speak. 

The record can then be yours.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Volvo drivers ......
- who think their car is indestructable thanks to the ad campaigns. 
- who drive around as if they are driving a tank (similar size to a Volvo I suppose!)
- hog both lanes 
- then drive very slowly to annoy everyone else!!

A good runner up has to be the 4x4 school run mother!!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> A good runner up has to be the 4x4 school run mother!!


Definetly - especially in a BMW X5


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

I don't know any manicurists, but then I don't drive an estate, so I wouldn't tend to hang around those type of people. ;D


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Without a shadow of doubt it has to be VECTRA drivers.


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Got to be Merc Estates.

Apparently they come with 'built in right of way'


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Round my way, 3-series BMWs have replaced roadworks as the biggest pain in the @r5e.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Na - TT owners that think that they have "4-wheel drive" so can go around corners on two wheels at 100mph.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> Without a shadow of doubt it has to be VECTRA drivers.


Absolutely agree. Consistently the major offender here in the Midlands, followed closely by BMW drivers.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nova/Corsa Boys - no contest [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

> Volvo drivers ......
> - who think their car is indestructable thanks to the ad campaigns.
> - who drive around as if they are driving a tank (similar size to a Volvo I suppose!)
> - hog both lanes
> ...


We are pested by 4x4 school run mothers too!
(and Bimmer drivers chewing toothpicks!)


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Anything with a Taxi plate..........bunch of muppets.I didn't realise when they get their plate they inherit the powers of the emergency services and can break the speed limit/ park anywhere and go through as many red lights as they see fit! and Why o Why can't they get out of their cars and knock on a door rather than blast their horns at 4 in the morning


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Bully boy bus drivers come a very close second!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Well you can probably only get 5 people in all of those choices, so if you wanted to get biggest number prats in you'd have to move up to the MPV class. Or get a posse of MR2, MGF, CRX, and Z3 drivers from the Guild of Manicurists, to pool together and share the load. A clustered Â prat solution in IT speak.
> 
> The record can then be yours.


Surely no matter how many people are IN the car, only one can actually DRIVE the car - which was the title of the thread after all.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Nissan Micra's, clueless drivers every one of them. Any 10 year old jap saloon, drivers of which are utterly oblivious to anything around them or even the fact they are in a car mostly. Most 4x4's. Tipper and skip lorry drivers.


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

1. Vans , in particular courier/delivery types , probably neatly classified as "White Van Man" who all seem to think they own the roads as they drive for a living and don`t give a toss about anybody else.And they don`t own the van so don`t give a shit anyway.

2.Turbo Dogshites or TDis as they like to call them who always seem to hog the outside lanes of motorways or dual carriageways because they know if they don`t keep it flat out and they slow down it will take them about a fortnight to reach warp speed again.Once again usually super-reps who don`t own the bastard heap so flog it to bits anyway and of course they drive 250,000 miles a year for the job and know better than anybody else and yes of course they do own the roads.

3. Mummy in the Freelander/Discovery with 2.4 chimps in the back.Say no more !!.


----------



## tommyt (Nov 14, 2003)

> Got to be Merc Estates.
> 
> Apparently they come with 'built in right of way'


Dont all Merc drivers have right of way. 
At least it seems that way over here.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Its got to be Saxos(just seen 5th gear someone spent Â Â£33k on one ???) then corsas but only when driven with a baseball hat on back to front


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> Na - TT owners that think that they have "4-wheel drive" so can go around corners on two wheels at 100mph. Â


I think I may have followed you once upon a time when you were, as you so eloquently put it, on two wheels yourself Mr Brettster!

lol


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Got to be the mobile hairdresser in her Nissan Micra who was powdering her f***y when she came round the corner on my estate, lost it and ploughed through my garden wall , ended up halfway into my garden.

'Shook up' she said, too bleedin' right darling after I had taken my hands off her throat ;D ;D

Don't talk to me about prats 

Jeez, I have just re-read this and it's right what my kids are saying. I am getting more like Victor Meldrew every day!


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Most 4x4s with an off road potential
Private hire taxis (not public hire, they are better)
People carriers
Police Cars
Most BMW's
Anything driven at 9.45am by dear old granny (not ours)

And not always in that order!


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

> Na - TT owners that think that they have "4-wheel drive" so can go around corners on two wheels at 100mph. Â


I know I can corner at 100mph on 2 wheels, but wasn't aware it was down to that natty haldex unit.....well you learn something new every day...

As for round here - anything driven by a 'professional' driver (reps, taxis, buses, etc.) as they drive 200,000 miles a week, they clearly must be the best drivers 'cos of all the practice. And those folks who think that 'overtaking' means going 63mph past a car doing 62.7mph (yes, you know who they are - bmw anyone?)

Think my pet hates have already been mentioned by others....
4x4 soft roaders
bmw's (they're not sporty so don't try to drive them like they are!) 'M' series a possible exception.
mazda hairdressers cars
anything with a 'little person on board' sticker in the window

H


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> I know I can corner at 100mph on 2 wheels, but wasn't aware it was down to that natty haldex unit.....well you learn something new every day...


Tongue in cheek - it is always someone else driving something else that is a prat; all TT drivers are saints after all. Same as speeding - "I can speed because I speed safely; it is all the other prats on the road that are dangerous when they speed..." :


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> Got to be the mobile hairdresser in her Nissan Micra who was powdering her f***y when she came round the corner on my estate, lost it and ploughed through my garden wall , ended up halfway into my garden.


Nissan micra, rest my case.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Skip lorry drivers. end of story.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Surely, surely, surely it's the notorious white Astra / Escort van brigade !!

They seem to think they are driving something with 200 BHP more than they have - and constantly seem to want to try and tune into your car stereo (if you get my drift...)  :-/

Damian


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2004)

> Nova/Corsa/Saxo Boys - no contest Â [smiley=rifle.gif]


aye 

almost all white van drivers.....

and the odd TT driver


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Surely no matter how many people are IN the car, only one can actually DRIVE the car - which was the title of the thread after all.


stick with the sandwich recipes. Â Suits you better.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Unquestionably, lobotomized "individuals" in BMW`s


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Has to be Nissan bluebirds - or at least the prat who hooted at me three times for stopping on a roundabout yesterday - he completely failed to notice the 2 police cars, lights blazing & sirens wailing, coming on to the roundabout from my left. : [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

See? 10 year old Japanese.......oblivious......


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

> aye Â
> 
> almost all white van drivers.....
> 
> and the odd TT driver Â


I own a white van which happens to be a merc, as well as the TT; doesn`t look good for me really.I`ll go slit my wrists now then


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

More proof about micra's (as if it were needed :). Poxy micra's grrrrrrr.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Oi. I drive a volvo (most of the time) and I undertake none of those (well except maybe the drive it like a tank bit and bardge my way out into queues).



> Volvo drivers ......
> - who think their car is indestructable thanks to the ad campaigns.
> - who drive around as if they are driving a tank (similar size to a Volvo I suppose!)
> - hog both lanes
> - then drive very slowly to annoy everyone else!!


But then I think it's funny when peoplye come up close behind me when leaving 30 limits as if they're going to pass only to find me in my volvo completely leave them for dead. I only need the National Trust and WWF stickers to finish the look.

Rhod


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> Â I only need the National Trust and WWF stickers to finish the look.


And the outline of a fish sticker!!!


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

I think it's all these bloody kids on their scooters in groups of 10 or more, have no road sense and think that they are riding super bikes : I know the thread was about cars so i'll get my coat


----------

